# Anubias - What is this deficiency



## Octantis (Jan 9, 2014)

Using http://deficiencyfinder.com/ it looks like either Nitrogen or Potassium.

You can test nitrogen pretty easy using an API test. Aim for 10 - 20 ppm in Nitrate. For potassium you can add that without fear of algae blooms. I add it in spades to my 3 gallon tank and have seen no issues.

As for the damage I don't think it will ever repair itself. 

Looks like you have some diatoms on the leaves too. Wrap up a scrap of tshirt around a thumb and tie it off with a rubber band and it will wipe of easy.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Agreed, looks like potassium. For my plants, when there is a nitrogen issue, i will see it at the stem first, then at the leaves. If the stems arent looking opaque, then i would lean toward potassium. Just my. 02 cents

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Also every new anubias leaf I have ever had always looks pale to start. Pale is a sign of iron deficiency, but like I said all my new anubias leaves come in that way.


----------



## OneTooMany (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks you guys. I'll bring some nitrogen and potassium ferts and dose accordingly. As for the diatoms, I've got about 8 RCS introduced about two days ago to help.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Your plants do not look obviously deficient. If there is a deficiency at all it is extremely early, but my feeling is that you do not have a problem.

Anubias are usually the last plant species to show signs of a deficiency. Their slower growth rate and larger store of nutrients in the rhizome usually protect them from most deficiencies even when other plants in the tank have been severely crippled by a deficiency. 

If you look at the Staurogyne repens it is growing healthily. The new and old growth is healthy and not damaged from what I can see. If there was a deficiency in the tank it would affect this plant first under most circumstances.

Anubias leaves often if not always grow in pale and then later darken and color up. This is normal for this species and is not something to worry about.

As long as you regularly dose all the nutrients, ensuring that there is always some N,P,K & micros available to your plants they should not develop deficiencies from here on out. You need to set up regular dosing on any plant tank to prevent them using up the available nutrients.

How are you fertilizing this tank?

How long has the tank been set up for?


----------

